# Kenda Vs. Maxxis



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Simple Poll :thumbsup:


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been a huge Kenda fan for the past couple of years, running Nevy's front and rear on my trail bike. Just recently switched to a Maxxis Advantage up front. I love this tire! For DH, I run a Kenda nevy up front, and a maxxis high roller in the rear, so I guess you could say I love em both equally.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

I've run really wide kenda nevs and smaller maxxis min and the maxxis hooked up better by far. So even with the smaller contact area the maxxis won for me hands down. FWIW, both the kenda and maxxis I ran were the softest of the compounds available.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it is all about preference.....I have had bad luck with Kendas but I had a very hard tire....Maxxis have been good, but the Michelins are the best....but they need different tread patterns....just wish they made the 32AT in a 2.5 size...b


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I voted Maxxis. last season I ran a nevagal in the rear and a 2.5 minion up front. I totally liked the minion better. the minion is currently off my bike, due to not wanting to waste a $60.00 DH tire on the easy stuff. I'm running Kenda Kenetics. they're alright. no where near the grip the minion had. also on another bike I'm running a set of high rollers in a 2.3 size.

only bad thing I've found with maxxis, they're never "2.3" or "2.5" my high rollers are more like 2.1's and my minion more like a 2.4


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

MAXXIS. I dislike the Kenda Karma tires that came free with a wheelset. HIGHROLLER!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

maxxis over kenda. look into intense and michelin tho. they have quality stuff. it may not get hyped up as much in the magasines, but its quality stuff


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

maxxis grip is ace,even in the gloop of the uk,and the kendas just seem to low profile for my liking.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

I voted Kenda.

Because I really like the Nevegal's and I have used the Blue Groove's and Kenetics and have found them to also be pretty good. I have also used the Highroller's and like them.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxxis pwning at the moment


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I picked maxxis

They just have a wider selection of tires that are useful in the real world

The Nevegal is a good tire, but it's Kenda's only really good tire. BG's are nice, but kenda could trim 1/2 their line and no one would notice


----------



## chuckie108 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've only used Maxxis and love the minion or mobster on the rear(sticky compound). I've only run the Minnion DH 2.5 front and I'm not impressed with it. I just mounted a Blue Groove on the front. We'll see how that goes. On the front, suspension setup can have a big impact on traction and handing as well- so I'll be working on that too once my MoCo internals get here.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

maxxis own all...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

maxxis...kenda nevs are nice tires though. maxxis work much better in more "real world" conditions IMO.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

I voted Kenda, but that's only because you didn't have Arrow as a choice. I @#$%&* Maxxis!


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Kenda...Nevy's rule here in the NW. Maxxis tires are nice, but I don't like how the knobs rip off way too easily.


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

As previously stated- the maxxis minions have waaaay better grip than any kenda (blue grooves and nevegals) i have ever ridden. Running a minion in the front and a mobster in the rear makes me feel like im a freakin mountain goat when i climb rocky tech sections!!!! i have found it very hard to lose traction with my current setup. (the mobster is freakin heavy tho!!!)


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*MAXXXXXIS only!!!!*

The Bling-Bling 2.35 is an awesome tire in the rear!
In the front i have Nevegal. Never liked it, so i'll just switch to a Minion.
I would try Michelin, but they don't sell here...


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

I've used both and they both make terrific tires!
Currently running Never-go's and SB-8's


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bump...


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

I ran Minions for a few seasons and picked up a set of Nevegals late last year. Both DH casing & compounds. Feels like the Nevy's have a little stronger casing even with some time on 'em but I think Minions might have a bit more bite on rocky terrain even after some considerable wear. They almost get better once you break 'em in. The Nevy's have never washed out on me either though so the difference is REAL subtle.


----------



## forester (Feb 13, 2004)

*maxxis...*

I've run minions and nevegals - minions hands down!!


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

maxxis for sure.


----------

